# Anti-Fatigue mats



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Anyone use them? If so is there a particular brand/style you like. Just curious.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

We had then at the place I used to work. The girls who stood on them all day loved then. I was always moving around, so I never stood on one for very long. The type we had were industrial ones, 4'x8' and liquid (gel) filled. Thought about getting some for here, but with everything on wheels so it can be moved I didn't. Hard to find reliable mats on wheels....


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I have 24" wide conveyer belt salvaged from a gravel yard.

Tough stuff and very comfortable! :smile:


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

When we built my shop, we built the floor with 2x12's 12" oc and 3/4 tounge and grooved plywood. I then used cork flooring for the surface. This floor provides enough cushion that I haven't felt a need to use pads. I have a friend that covered his concrete shop floor with interlocking rubber tiles. He can roll his machines around and still has a comfortable walking surface.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

If I ever move I'll do the wood floor in my new shop, but that's too impractical at this point. Just have 2 or 3 main areas in the shop where I stand relatively still, so I'll probably pick up a few gel mats.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Not sure if you have a Menards in your area, but I bought childsplay set mats for around $20.00 a package of 6, or 12 sq ft. they are blue in color and interlock. They are about 5/8" thick. I think I saw some at HF the last time I was there but they are just a little thinner, and black in color. Not sure how much but both provide some cushioning. I have had mine in my shop in my garage and they also keep the floor warmer. I live in the UP of Michigan. I also noticed they do not permit moisture from coming from under the floor, because they keep the floor temperature more uniform. One down side is you can not roll around equipment over the mats.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

No Menards but thanks for the tip. I'll look around for something like those. I really just need them at my bench and lathe.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

I have the HF ones. It's a pack of 4 tiles. Sometimes they go on sale for like $8. I haven't had any others so I can't compare though.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

I used several different types. The ones with a smooth or ribbed surface are particularly slippery with saw dust. I've pretty much covered all the walking areas of my shop with the type in the picture. They have been great for my long days on concrete that didn't bother me when I was younger. Since my shop is at my home, I can spend 12 hrs. a day in there most days of the week. Different types of work shoes didn't help much. One nice advantage is that sawdust doesn't lay on top so I'm not tracking it outside of the shop or into the house. I can go weeks without vacuuming up the shop. The majority of my dust is collected but there is always some. They also capture small parts like a nut or washer so they don't roll off into oblivion. If I drop a tool, they seem to be safe, in the past, I have broken some by dropping on the concrete, a favorite Record 3 in 1 rabbet plane, for one. 

If I need to move a machine, I can pull up one or more as needed. Every few months, I'll pull them all and do a complete clean up. They are 3'x3' and interlock. I started using them in the 90's that's at least 15 yrs. and they haven't broken down, worn or given me any problems. I haven't priced them in awhile but they were around $20 each. I'd buy a few now and then until the shop was covered. I also use them under my drum set and for the first time in over 50 years, my drums don't slide around, period. The negative is that they are murder when the ladies come in with high heels, and very uncomfortable in bare feet.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

If you have a Tractor Supply in your area that is another place you can check on the rubber mats that they put in stalls. In my area theprice they want for anti fatige mats these are cheaper and cover a larger area.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

i have the rubber mats from woodcraft . black 2ft x 4 ft. i think i paid 13 or 14 bucks on sale.


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

My wife runs three beauty salons and the hairdressers all have anti fatigue mats at their stations. Lucky for me when they get torn or other issues, she'll replace them and I get the old ones.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

As posted above.....old conveyor and TS stall mats here.


Very deep subject.....footwear,concrete,yadayada.I know one thing,my next shop is gonna be a combo of hdwd and concrete.Haven't read anything on the subject,but have a feeling that going between the two flr types(conc...to wood)is going to be benificial.Its like having the rubber mats down.Hard to describe but I feel by not having just ONE type of floor,it keeps the juices flowing in your feet.....?BW


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

I bought a few packs from Big Lots a few years back, and I suspect they're the same as what HF has. I placed them strategically around the shop where I have "stations" built. You can see in this pic I've got one in front of my table saw and in front of the drill press. While they're thin, I'll say this... it's better than standing directly on the concrete for sure. If I saw them on sale at HF for $8, I'd buy some more.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

I've been looking for awhile, and it's hard to judge from the package what will roll over well. If it's a smooth surface, most often it's too squishy. If it's solid, it's got a textured, diamond plate or coin surface. Most of the garage floor coverings don't work because they're textured.

I have a MDO floor that is damaged, I was thinking about evening it out and covering with cork. However to address the one area between my benches where nothing will roll and I stand the most, I was considering the Craftsman workshop mat or something similar. I want something nice and thick if I'm not concerned about something rolling. $40 is too steep, though.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I bought the type that Taylor showed at BJ's Wholesale. 
I love 'em!!!!!


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have 2, both are the Craftsman Anti Fatigue mats from Sears. Very cushy. One is by the workbench, the other by the lathe. I tend to suffer from back problems, and fatigue particularly if standing for very long. These help out a LOT...


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> BJ's Wholesale.
> I love 'em!!!!!


i guess in these tough economic times youd have to get 'em wholesale ! :thumbsup:


----------



## ccrow (Jan 14, 2010)

That's Awesome!!!


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

bob sacamano said:


> i guess in these tough economic times youd have to get 'em wholesale ! :thumbsup:


Subtle. Well played.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a carpet runner from when I moved and didnt have a place for it so now it's in front of my work bench. It gives enough cushion for the time I spend there, theres no cracks in it, can sweep it clean enough for the garage, and I think it was 10 bucks at wal-mart. Plus the dog loves it


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have some I bought about 20 years ago, they are about 2' x 4' and I have them placed in front of the TS, RAS, DP, Jointer and in front of the work bench. I love them but do not remember where I got them.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Dwillems26 said:


> I have a carpet runner from when I moved and didnt have a place for it so now it's in front of my work bench. It gives enough cushion for the time I spend there, theres no cracks in it, can sweep it clean enough for the garage, and I think it was 10 bucks at wal-mart. Plus the dog loves it


The local floor covering dealer that I bought the cork flooring from suggested commercial carpet for the shop. It would have met my objectives of a cushioned surface for comfort and a surface to protect tool edges when I drop a chisel. However, I could not imagine trying to keep it clean.


----------



## Cement head (Dec 20, 2011)

*Anti -fatique mats*

I use yoga mats from Walmart. They come rolled up pretty cheap. They are very light and you can move the, very easily when you want to sweep. If you hold your foot on it, you can even sweep the mat. Tom


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2012)

johnjf0622 said:


> If you have a Tractor Supply in your area that is another place you can check on the rubber mats that they put in stalls. In my area theprice they want for anti fatige mats these are cheaper and cover a larger area.


We use these in the machine shop as they stand up to hot chips and stray coolant. They come 4'X6' and are about 1" thick. I cut them in half lengthwise so you get 2 mats 2'X6' At around $40.00 each from TSC I get 2 mats and they will last FOREVER.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Wrangler said:


> The local floor covering dealer that I bought the cork flooring from suggested commercial carpet for the shop. It would have met my objectives of a cushioned surface for comfort and a surface to protect tool edges when I drop a chisel. However, I could not imagine trying to keep it clean.


It's actually not as bad as you might think. Just don't go buy the shaggy stuff. Mine is pretty short and stiff so the hard push broom sweeps the stuff right off. It just doesnt get down deep like a hoover would.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Taylormade said:


> I bought a few packs from Big Lots a few years back, and I suspect they're the same as what HF has. I placed them strategically around the shop where I have "stations" built. You can see in this pic I've got one in front of my table saw and in front of the drill press. While they're thin, I'll say this... it's better than standing directly on the concrete for sure. If I saw them on sale at HF for $8, I'd buy some more.



Those look very similar to the Menards variety. Come to think of it I also use exercise mats on top of the mats from Menards they are about 2' X 4' and are higher density (brown in color). I use one in front of my lathe because we spend hours turning. I broke my heel in 2003 and this added mat is the only way I could spend more time at my lathe.


----------



## chrisgerman1983 (Jan 17, 2009)

If you are looking for something cheap, keep an eye on Craigslist for a roll of used carpet. I put some down in some high traffic areas and it works well. It also keeps the dust down a bit... kinda traps it. We just sweep it out with a stiff bristle broom. I also use the rubber mat with holes in it and it is very comfy.


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Ledhead said:


> My wife runs three beauty salons and the hairdressers all have anti fatigue mats at their stations. Lucky for me when they get torn or other issues, she'll replace them and I get the old ones.


I just found out that my wife is replacing 51 of these anti fatigue floor mats. She said I can have any / all of the old ones that I want. They are a half circle in shape, probably 5 or 6 feet along what would be the diameter of the circle. I think they would start becoming available in May. 

There is no way that I could use all 51 of these. If anyone is interested in obtaining any, let me know. I'd sell them for ~free~, that's a pretty good price I think. I don't know how much it'd cost for shipping, of course I'd have to have the recipient pay for shipping. Local pickup would also be available. Maybe I'll start another thread with pictures. :blink:


----------



## Ingjr (Oct 25, 2009)

bob sacamano said:


> i have the rubber mats from woodcraft . black 2ft x 4 ft. i think i paid 13 or 14 bucks on sale.


 
Same here, they are holding up well after about 3yrs. of service.


----------



## tophermarshall (May 22, 2012)

We have had an anti-fatigue mat in the kitchen for a while now. Then I looked at it it and thought I should have one for my garage workbench. Sure enough Wellnessmats had what I was looking for.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

I bought 50 "Colorful" playroom mats (interlocking kind) @ a garage sale 5 years ago for $5.00 bucks. Could not believe it!!! Now my shop looks like a kids play room all blue, Red, Green, and Yellow but.. It's as comfy as can be. and for less than 5¢ a square ft. I'm not complainin even when my woodworking buddies kid me about it. I'm thinkin about callin my shop Mike's Romper Room!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Hawkeye1434 (Dec 11, 2013)

The HF ones are the cheapest by far unless you find those ones at a garage sales! They have worked really well and are cheap enough to put all over my 800 sq ft shop


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I have found that some of the cheaper mats will stretch in the center where you are standing so will bubble up and become a tripping hazard.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Another place to look is Fisher Scientific. 
Laboratory anti-fatigue mats.
We let out tech staff pick what they wanted.
After years of retirement, all I recall is that they were perforated,
like the above examples, but yellow in color (maybe no choice for a lab/safety).


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> Anyone use them? If so is there a particular brand/style you like. Just curious.


I use these all over my shop

http://www.sears.com/best-step-antifatigue-foam-floor-mat-black/p-00914118000P

about twice a year they run them on sale for 19.95. These are almost 4 feet by almost 8 feet. They work great and you can cut them in half for like a drill press and other tools you don't walk around.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Oct 18, 2012)

johnjf0622 said:


> If you have a Tractor Supply in your area that is another place you can check on the rubber mats that they put in stalls. In my area theprice they want for anti fatige mats these are cheaper and cover a larger area.


X2! Those are awesome. I have two in my shop around my workbench where I spend the most time standing. They're 4x6 feet in size, but I split one of mine lengthwise, then lined up one half along side of one whole one, and laid the remaining half across the end of the side by side half and whole. This created an area 6x8 feet in size, and my Harbor Freight workbench is situated in it close to one 6 foot side so as to provide mat on three sides, two of which also back up to counter area in a corner, so I have a nice work area that is very easy on the feet. Yes, I know I could have made a 6x8 without splitting it. I had intentions of doing things differently but decided not to. 

These where given to me as a gift, but I think they were about $25 or $30 each. They're about 3/4 thick, and dense and heavy enough that I doubt rolling tools would have much trouble on them. Even with the density, they provide ample comfort. One tip on splitting them, do it with a knife. I chalked a line and then thought a razor would take forever with them being so thick. So I attempted to cut it with a circular saw. Two minutes later the shop was full of stinking, blue smoke, and I only made it about a foot along the cut. So then I just rolled up the mat so that the chalk line was at the top of the roll, started the cut with a utility knife and it turned out to be so easy, it almost cut itself it seemed. The pressure of the mat bent made it split easily with the knife. From now on, I'll do it this way.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I have one in front of my router table and I don’t notice much of a difference, but they save me a lot of money in router bits because I’m always dropping them on the floor. :shifty:


----------



## patternboy (Nov 21, 2013)

I have several and place them at my machinery while standing for long periods of time. I got mine from Ollie's ("good stuff cheap"). The price was right and they were not a name brand that I can remember (it's been awhile). They are thick but not so thick that you trip on them. They have saved my legs and back a bunch over the years. I know this becasue whenever I stand on concrete for long periods of time without them I really have the aches at night. Only thing I'd do different would be to get ones without the holes like I have in mine. Cleanup would be a lot easier.


----------



## CNYWOODS (Apr 22, 2012)

I use horse mats . Heavy rubber and don't slide around.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Oct 18, 2012)

By the way, I've dropped router bits and chisels accidentally and the mat has saved the blades numerous times.


----------



## Tom Clark NM (Jun 21, 2008)

Got them all over my shop, along with a 12x16 old carpet in the assembly area. They are super comfortable to stand on. Mine are 2x4 and 2x6. Bought them maybe 18 years ago and they are still in good condition. Make sure you get the ones with the beveled edges or you will end up on the floor and hurt! I just google them and found this in a second. Check around…
Genuine Joe Anti-Fatigue Mat, Beveled Edge, 2 by 3-Feet, Black : Amazon.com : Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Hawkeye1434 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks for that post frankC I haven't had them long I will have to watch out for that this next year.


----------

